# Helping Kity Breathe More Easily



## Bean (9 Feb 2006)

Hello all
well I have a Kity 419 super saw lousy dust extraction so I have made a mod or two.

Firstly I removed the side panel






I then undid two nut which retained the inner blade guard





I ground off the welds and removed the dust port and one side of the guard





I replaced the section with the studs as it provided a barrier between the belt and the saw blade





I then started to fit the new dust chute and cover





made by a friendly local fabricator.

Nearly at the end now, Covers in place, sealed and bolted down





and it works made a couple of cuts saw body is now largely sealed, dust is not escaping through the other holes in the casing as the extractor creates a negative pressure.

I hope this is useful to other Kity owners who are looking to keep Kity clean

Bean


----------



## Philly (10 Feb 2006)

Nice job, Bean!
Thanks for the photo's
Philly


----------



## Waka (10 Feb 2006)

Now that's going to make a difference, what a good idea.


----------



## dedee (10 Feb 2006)

Bean,
very usefull indeed. Thanks for posting. All I need is a "friendly local fabricator".

Andy


----------



## AndyBoyd (10 Feb 2006)

How very interesting, I sort of did half the same . I fitted a standard 4" flanged spigot from axminster:
http://www.axminster.co.uk/recno/20/pro ... -22100.htm

below the 419 in my cabinet, and suck from there. One thing I did not do is remove the side of the guard as you did. I kept the original dust extraction as well above and at the back via an WV100. It sort of works better as the VAC comes on automaticaly but the 4" extractor does not, if I forget to switch on the extractor I'm back to the original problems. So maybe taking of the side of the guard, will help, then the vac will only be need above the blade on the guard - hmm more little jobs.

Or using the spigot from axminster a wooden version of the yellow peril thing should be achievable at the back of the 419 :-k


----------



## Anonymous (10 Feb 2006)

I'll pick mine up tomorrow :wink:


----------



## Bean (10 Feb 2006)

Andy I did something simular on my previous saw using a flat base and a 4" spigot, but I found that I got a build up of dust on the plate which didnot clear very well. As you know Kity's are prone to collecting dust in the bottoms of the saw and the tapered sides will allow dust to drop to the bottom and be removed by the extractor.

My local friendly fabricator was building a large structure for me and knocked these up, he got varried away and made them a little bigger than I needed. They are also made from thicker steel than required. But the extra mass will damp out any vibrations the saw may produce.

Bean


----------



## Gill (10 Feb 2006)

That looks the business and I'm feeling guilty (almost  ) that I haven't set up an extraction system for my own 419 yet. Not being mechanically inclined, I doubt it'll look as posh as yours when it happens.

Gill


----------



## Permutation_Jim (17 Apr 2006)

I too am planning to get some sort of suction on the bottom, but am not sure if I'm daring enough to cut through the welds.

By the way, I noted two things in your drawings. First how the heck did you get the blade below the surface of the table (as well as your zero-clearance plate)... I've never been able to do that.

Second, did you get a special short splitter for behind the blade or just grind down the existing blade guard holder (what I'm planning to do)?

Thanks, Jim


----------



## Colin C (17 Apr 2006)

Hi Bean,
is that a new Ebay buy I see there :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (18 Apr 2006)

Thanks to Bean I have mine fitted and working. lovely job that fixes the only problem with a great saw, thanks mate (and thanks to your fabricator :wink: )


----------



## Bean (22 Apr 2006)

Jim


> Second, did you get a special short splitter for behind the blade or just grind down the existing blade guard holder (what I'm planning to do)?


Nooo I just cut the top off so that the splitter can be adjusted to about 1mm below the top of the blade, I ues the sliding table for cutting tenons and dados, But without a dato blade :twisted: As I hate the things.

Colin


> is that a new Ebay buy I see there


If you mean the Clifton it was a forum buy, one of our members took pity on my feeble state every time I came into view of it.

Bean


----------



## devonwoody (23 Apr 2006)

I hope your conversion goes well.

I would comment that if a small slice of timber drops down the side of the blade or you get a blockage caused by shall we say sticky timber you might get a nasty build up inside your dust compartment and you will possibly get very high heat build up because of friction or lack of ventilation. 

But perhaps I am just a worrier!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bean (23 Apr 2006)

Devon
There will/should be no heat build up due to a collection of dust as the mod includes a new angled and funnelled base which directs the dust to the 100 dia take off point. Any vibration also aids this by moving the dust down the slope.
Internally there are no mods to allow collection of dust in fact the removal of the lower or internal blade guard allows the dust to move more freely around the cabinet, the now slightly negative pressure then sucks that dust down to the 100 dia port. The last time iI checked there was less debris in the cabinet than before the mod.

A flat surface would allow for a build up of debris but this mod has no horizontal surfaces for collection.

Thanks for the comments/observations Devon

Bean


----------

